# Nvidia Confirms Kepler GPU Delayed Until 2012



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 6, 2011)

Maximum PC | Nvidia Confirms Kepler GPU Delayed Until 2012



> Nothing gets PC gamers drooling like the prospect of a new and improved GPU. If that's true, Nvidia fans must be suffering from a serious case of dry mouth. It's been almost a year since the company announced a GPU road map that promised to launch the new 28nm Kepler in the second half of 2011. Well, it's the second half of 2011, and we haven't heard much about Kepler since. Maybe it was an embarrassed silence; today, the company confirmed that Kepler won't be hitting the shelves until 2012.
> 
> Rumors about a delay have been swirling around the Internet for a while now. We reported on it early last month, in fact. At the time, the rumored-but-now-confirmed delay was chalked up to poor production yields. Today brings word of an official delay. "Although we will have early silicon this year, Kepler-based products are actually scheduled to go into production in 2012. We wanted to clarify this so people wouldn’t expect product to be available this year," Nvidia spokesman Ken Brown told X-bit Labs.
> 
> So what else does Nvidia have to say about the pushed-back date? Nothing. Ken Brown didn't touch on the production yield rumors or offer any other sort of explanation. Delays seem to be par for the course for Nvidia's new GPUs – Fermi, Kepler's predecessor, suffered from repeated delays itself. Could pushing back Keplar have much of an effect on the scheduled 2013 release of Maxwell, the next GPU on Nvidia's road map?



*BAD BAD NEWS.*


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2011)

maybe, 2011 ---> paper launch. 
           2012 ---> product launch. 

so they decided to push back dates & make the GPU available in retail stores on the day of launch. rather than making customers wait wait & wait. 

at least when this will be launched, there shouldn't be any shortage of cards.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope So AMD Southern Island GPU Will Be On Time.


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

AMD is going to score over nVIDIA again. If Kepler doesn't come out before Christmas, which now seems somewhat certain, nVIDIA will lose sales. As far as HD7000 is concerned, they seem heading for a Oct-Nov launch.

Expect to see some price cut of nVIDIA cards in the next quarter. Will be particularly good for those who are thinking SLI.


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

Cypress vs Fermi all again.


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, looks like that.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2011)

This really sucks


----------



## Joker (Aug 6, 2011)

seems like amd will again lead by 6 months or so.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 7, 2011)

Yup the news is kind of confirmed now.

See *this*.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2011)

Southern Islands taped out in February. Kepler taped out in late June-early July.

AMD Southern Islands possible for September | SemiAccurate


----------



## coolgame (Aug 7, 2011)

ya but we saw what happened with the 480 when nvidia tried to release fermi with amds cypress.so maybe they have some surprises up their sleeves.only time will tell


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 7, 2011)

AMD Southern Islands Will Lead this time.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2011)

well, AMD follows a sweet spot strategy of optimum die size, yield and performance. It doesn't need the fastest GPU to win. Nor it wants to create the biggest and fastest GPU particularly. HD 4000.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 7, 2011)

another from xbit -
Nvidia Denies Plans to Release Kepler GPU in 2011 - X-bit labs


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

ico said:


> well, AMD follows a sweet spot strategy of optimum die size, yield and performance. It doesn't need the fastest GPU to win. Nor it wants to create the biggest and fastest GPU particularly. HD 4000.




And that strategy is a winner in itself. Particularly with recent improvements made in dual-GPU technologies, it's always wise to have a smaller single GPU and scale up to dual-GPU single PCB cards for maximum returns.

And mid-range cards sale more than top-end cards. So, profit wise, a company stands to gain more with a powerful mid-range component, rather than a over-the-top high end card.

Way to go.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2011)

coolgame said:


> ya but we saw what happened with the 480 when nvidia tried to release fermi with amds cypress.


yup we saw how fermi gtx 480, 470 and 465 failed.



ico said:


> well, AMD follows a sweet spot strategy of optimum die size, yield and performance. It doesn't need the fastest GPU to win. Nor it wants to create the biggest and fastest GPU particularly. HD 4000.


this. and only because of this amd has been winning in the past 3 generations,


----------

